# Maccabee's Haircut



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee just returned from the groomer. He got another wonderful cut!

Maccabee is not the most patient model, so these are the best shots I could get. Sorry about the poppy litter box. My daughter obviously missed some poop (and forgot to sweep the pen) before she left for school.


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

omg he's so cute! he's silvering a lot more, too!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

ox3pxo said:


> omg he's so cute! he's silvering a lot more, too!


Thanks!

He is more "charcoal" than silver (although the first two pictures were taken in natural light, without flash). Pam, his breeder (along with Tom), said she'd call his color charcoal or blue. Pam said her charcoal dogs tend to darken in the winter and then lighten again in the spring or summer. I'm waiting to see what happens next with Maccabee's ever-changing coat.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He's a cutie!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Love Maccabee haircut! The groomer did well. He has beautiful coloring. My little Maggie is from the King's last litter in June. She's 20 weeks old now with long bangs. 

What kind of car seat are you using? It looks nice and I've been looking for one and a car harness too. :dance:


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Celesthav said:


> Love Maccabee haircut! The groomer did well. He has beautiful coloring. My little Maggie is from the King's last litter in June. She's 20 weeks old now with long bangs.
> 
> What kind of car seat are you using? It looks nice and I've been looking for one and a car harness too. :dance:


Thanks! Who is Maggie's momma? Is her father Posh?

Here is the carseat: http://www.solvitproducts.com/products-ls798_1_ls-i66_i.aspx I got the jumbo, so it would sit on the seat rather than hang from the headrest. I have only one human child, so I leave the carseat in the car most of the time. The inner cover is off in the pic I posted (I washed it and it disappeared into the abyss of abandoned laundry). Maccabee doesn't seem to miss it though -- I toss an old towel into the carseat or use the pad that came with it.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Celesthav said:


> My little Maggie is from the King's last litter in June. She's 20 weeks old now with long bangs.


Was Maccabee at the King's house when you picked up Maggie? Maccabee was there for 10 days at the end of August. When we dropped him off, there were three puppies -- he loved playing with them. When we picked him up, 2 were gone and only the one they kept was there.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Love it! He looks so soft and velvety.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> Love it! He looks so soft and velvety.


Yes! I love the silky/velvet look of his coat in a puppy cut! If I thought Kodi would look like that, I might not be so afraid of it!


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

can we please have a northern virginia play date?!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I love his new cut! He is adorable!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great groom! Love the little length of hair on the legs. :bump2:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I haven't seen Maccabee in such a long time, he's turning into quite a handsome fellow. The bandana is very cute, candy corn? Are you humiliating him for Halloween and dressing him up? Poor Tim is a spider, but I don't know how long I'll make him wear his costume.

You guys should definitely plan a play date, or come to Laurie's, it's not that far!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

ox3pxo said:


> can we please have a northern virginia play date?!


I'm in!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

jabojenny said:


> I haven't seen Maccabee in such a long time, he's turning into quite a handsome fellow. The bandana is very cute, candy corn? Are you humiliating him for Halloween and dressing him up? Poor Tim is a spider, but I don't know how long I'll make him wear his costume.
> 
> You guys should definitely plan a play date, or come to Laurie's, it's not that far!


Maccabee is not dressing up for Halloween. I humiliate him on Saturdays during football season, when I dress him in his University of Miami jersey and bandana.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

krandall said:


> Yes! I love the silky/velvet look of his coat in a puppy cut! If I thought Kodi would look like that, I might not be so afraid of it!


Thanks Karen!

Velvety is a good way to describe Maccabee's coat. He only gets groomed every 2 or 3 months (his last full groom was early August, and Pam trimmed him a bit -- legs and feet -- at the beginning of September). I could probably grow out his coat as he really doesn't mat, even with infrequent brushing, other than his neck if I leave his collar on too long. But, I really like him in a longish puppy cut.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Thanks! Who is Maggie's momma? Is her father Posh?
> 
> Here is the carseat: http://www.solvitproducts.com/products-ls798_1_ls-i66_i.aspx I got the jumbo, so it would sit on the seat rather than hang from the headrest. I have only one human child, so I leave the carseat in the car most of the time. The inner cover is off in the pic I posted (I washed it and it disappeared into the abyss of abandoned laundry). Maccabee doesn't seem to miss it though -- I toss an old towel into the carseat or use the pad that came with it.


Thanks for the tip about the car seat and the website link. I like the Jumbo better too since it sits on the car seat. Maggie will need a cloth inner liner. No Sherpa liner for her. She devours it! I had to put away a Sherpa crate pad. Maggie says, "Yum"  And my sheepskin lined slippers.....a chunk of sheepskin is missing. :faint: Such a funny puppy. :dance:
Maggie was named Juvi. Her mom is sweet lovable Blanchi and dad is handsome Posh. 
I picked her up Aug 22. She was 10 weeks old. I think Maccabee stayed with the Kings later that weekend or the next week. I missed seeing him. 
Jeanne


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Maccabee looks great in his new do. Tyler has that velvet look too when he's clipped. How is Maccabee doing now that his health issues have been resolved? He looks wonderful.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Celesthav said:


> Thanks for the tip about the car seat and the website link. I like the Jumbo better too since it sits on the car seat. Maggie will need a cloth inner liner. No Sherpa liner for her. She devours it! I had to put away a Sherpa crate pad. Maggie says, "Yum"  And my sheepskin lined slippers.....a chunk of sheepskin is missing. :faint: Such a funny puppy. :dance:
> Maggie was named Juvi. Her mom is sweet lovable Blanchi and dad is handsome Posh.
> I picked her up Aug 22. She was 10 weeks old. I think Maccabee stayed with the Kings later that weekend or the next week. I missed seeing him.
> Jeanne


They just missed one another. I dropped Maccabee off on the 23rd.


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

maybe we should start a new thread trying to gather interest for a northern virginia play date!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How about a good staged, standing photo of Maccabee from the side that I could save for an example of a good cut for a Havanese? It looks very nice.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Sheri said:


> How about a good staged, standing photo of Maccabee from the side that I could save for an example of a good cut for a Havanese? It looks very nice.


I'll try to get a pic, but Maccabee is usually not cooperative when he sees the phone/camera. Mary may have a side picture of Tyler you could use. Tyler is Maccabee's great-uncle, and his coat is very similar to Maccabee's. In fact, I've used pics of Tyler to show my groomer how I wanted Maccabee to look.

Mary: Thanks for asking about Maccabee's progress. He is completely asymptomatic. He is due for his 6-month post-op blood work next week. Once I get the results, I'll know for sure whether this horror is over. Please keep fingers and paws crossed for good bile acids.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Maccabee's haircut*



HannahBearsMom said:


> I'll try to get a pic, but Maccabee is usually not cooperative when he sees the phone/camera. Mary may have a side picture of Tyler you could use. Tyler is Maccabee's great-uncle, and his coat is very similar to Maccabee's. In fact, I've used pics of Tyler to show my groomer how I wanted Maccabee to look.
> 
> Mary: Thanks for asking about Maccabee's progress. He is completely asymptomatic. He is due for his 6-month post-op blood work next week. Once I get the results, I'll know for sure whether this horror is over. Please keep fingers and paws crossed for good bile acids.


Laurie, our fingers, toes and paws are crossed for Maccabee. I'm sure it will go well. You both certainly deserve it. Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, then, how about a good side picture of Tyler standing for me, Mary?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Maccabee's haircut*



Sheri said:


> Okay, then, how about a good side picture of Tyler standing for me, Mary?


OK, Sheri, here's a side view of Tyler after being freshly groomed. If you want my groomer's instructions, please PM me. Hope this is what you're looking for and it helps.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

sandypaws said:


> OK, Sheri, here's a side view of Tyler after being freshly groomed. If you want my groomer's instructions, please PM me. Hope this is what you're looking for and it helps.


I love this pic! This is the one I took to my groomer last winter.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> OK, Sheri, here's a side view of Tyler after being freshly groomed. If you want my groomer's instructions, please PM me. Hope this is what you're looking for and it helps.


VERY NICE! I'm going to copy it too. My daughter is already after me about Maggie's bangs. But I like the long bangs. Winter is coming so I may wait a bit long. Maggie likes going under the blanket now...I'm assuming she needs more warmth. That's my excuse. But come spring...or before spaying (she's almost 5 months old), this looks like a great trim for Maggie. 
Thanks for sharing! 
Jeanne


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Celesthav said:


> VERY NICE! I'm going to copy it too. My daughter is already after me about Maggie's bangs. But I like the long bangs. Winter is coming so I may wait a bit long. Maggie likes going under the blanket now...I'm assuming she needs more warmth. That's my excuse. But come spring...or before spaying (she's almost 5 months old), this looks like a great trim for Maggie.
> Thanks for sharing!
> Jeanne


Sheri, Tyler is Twinkle's brother, which makes him Maggie's great-uncle.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Maccabee's haircut*



HannahBearsMom said:


> Sheri, Tyler is Twinkle's brother, which makes him Maggie's great-uncle.


Actually, Laurie, Tyler is Twinkle's half brother. They have the same sire but different dams and were born six months apart, almost to the day I think. His 
B-day is July 6, 1997. So I guess that makes him a great half uncle!!!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Twinkle and Tyler are wonderful Havs! Both from great lines! Maggie's proud to be related. Her dad is Posh and mom Blanchi. Oh such a sweet family! 
Who's Maccabee Hav mom? 
Jeanne


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Mary, that is a great photo of Tyler and his cut. And I'd love the directions you have from his groomers for that look.

Email is davis1983 at msn dot com

I am planning a 3 week vacation next summer when I have several members of my family planned to dog sit at various times--none of whom will groom him in full coat. I'm seriously considering trimming him myself if I dare...

Thank you!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Sheri, I just sent you a PM through the forum. Don't know if that's okay or you wanted a different email address. Check your inbox.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Mary, got it. :yo:


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Celesthav said:


> Twinkle and Tyler are wonderful Havs! Both from great lines! Maggie's proud to be related. Her dad is Posh and mom Blanchi. Oh such a sweet family!
> Who's Maccabee Hav mom?
> Jeanne


Maccabee's mom is Frolic. His dad is Posh.


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

posh certainly is one busy hav dad. audrey's parents are razzle and posh! haha


----------

